# Montgomery Ward Open Road 24inch?



## 1959firearrow (May 13, 2013)

I just got a pretty heavily abused Montgomery Ward Open road 24 inch? I've never come across any lightweight bike that had a 24 inch wheel? I have trouble riding 26 inch ones as Even at 5, 10 with the seat down I usually have to hop on the seat or lay the bike sideways a bit.So I'm gonna try this one but the frame looks super small also.  Ill get some pics tomorrow.


----------



## 1959firearrow (May 14, 2013)

Here are the pics.


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 15, 2013)

I was thinking a middleweight like a Western Flyer/Murray and I had a 26x1.75"...on those better bearings and a tune-up seem to make a world of difference.

It's a bike from the late sixties or 1970s (alternate to Hawthorne? I thought it was a Sears bike) probably so it will need some care.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (May 15, 2013)

Funky place to start but it'll be cute when you're done.  FWIW, I had good luck putting 26" MTB wheels with 26x1" tires on a 24" Varsity.


----------



## 1959firearrow (May 15, 2013)

I actually really like how low it is. Anyone have a catalog clipping for one of these ? The 24 inch rims are the only thing really wierd about this bike to me. Other than that it's a standard cheapie road bike.


----------

